# After Case Mod-Random switch off



## johnny5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just moved my new pc into a new case(NZXT-lexa). However when I switch it on it powers up for a few moments(I can see the progress on screen) and then it randomly switches off. Can anyone help me?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

are you sure it hasn't shorted to the case? You used standoffs, and put them where they belong, right? Is the power cable plugged in all the way and tight? Same with all peripheral attachments? Does it have the same power switch the old computer had (momentary vs solid state)? Is the power switch hanging on something causing it to stay depressed?

sounds to me if the mobo isn't shorted, check out that switch.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Johnny, :wave:

Did you remove the heatsink for the import? If so, did you re-apply thermal paste?

Check your temps in the BIOS. See that they are within normal range (< 50 degrees C). It could be overheating.


----------

